# Chevy Malibu 2003 Stereo Wiring diagram



## Ha-y-n (Oct 28, 2004)

Aloha,

does anyone know the stereo wiring diagram for a chevy malibu 2003, what colors go to where?

thanx


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not sure you will find something this late model on-line, for no charge. 

Not sure what you are trying to do? If you need to connect up a different stereo to the factory wiring, there are wiring harness adapters available from auto parts suppliers and suppliers like Crutchfield.

Check this links for some ideas:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-sjMkOvVItIP/cgi-bin/Prodmenu.asp?c=11

Looks like it is a bit more complicated to install aftermarket radio without loosing out on other features! It appears that audible warnings are connected into the factory radio. There is a special interface to give the audible safety warnings and the door chime when installing an aftermarket radio. 

JamesO


----------



## Ha-y-n (Oct 28, 2004)

gotcha thanx


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yup, with alot of the new cars, you can even lose out on access to the engine's computer if you remove the factory stereo.

it's getting so bad, that a friend of mine left his in, and simply added his new system into a custom console.

so, now he actually has two working radios in his car, although the stock one is only connected to a single speaker in the backside of the console, and usually stays off.


----------



## Wankels (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm actually installing some new rear speakers in my 03 Malibu. I was wondering if anyone could tell me which is the negative and which is the positive wire on both the drivers, and passangers side.
TIA
Ryan


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Oftem times the old speakers will have a pos. and neg. symbol on them somewhere.


----------

